
Mask Up and Shut Up - Reedx
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/08/wear-your-mask-and-stop-talking/615796/
======
lbeltrame
It would be nice to have actual trials that show that masks are effective at
reducing transmission (transmission, not stuff like reduced droplet emission
etc).

This BMJ blog post[1] argues (and I agree) that if we're able to make trials
for drugs, why not for non-drug interventions? Note that it is not against
such interventions, but suggests we do trials to better direct public policy.

[1] [https://blogs.bmj.com/bmj/2020/08/28/margaret-mccartney-
we-n...](https://blogs.bmj.com/bmj/2020/08/28/margaret-mccartney-we-need-
better-evidence-on-non-drug-interventions-for-covid-19/#content)

